# Just adopted an older Golden this weekend



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! That is such a great thing you did adopting a senior  Seniors are so special !!
Yes, I would definitely say take him to the vet, have all his lumps and bumps checked out and have a complete Geriatric profile done on him which includes a CBC, Serum Chemistry panel, Thyroid hormone testing and urinalysis. You can also add on a Heartworm test, fecal exam and tick panel if you are in a tick prone area. 

When my seniors were alive, I had a geriatric profile done every six months.

I am not sure about the Benadryl at this point, given that you don't know his state of current health. Maybe skip on it till you have seen a vet. 

Good luck and we need to see pictures


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

he has the records from the golden retriever rescue up to date on his heart worm, shots etc.

I will be posting a picture in the member introduction area, be on the look out!

thanks


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, what is his name?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats and way to go getting an old gold!

I would hold off on the benadryl until you talk to a vet. 
When you say squishy lumps, my mind automatically goes to lipoma, which is a benign fatty tissue tumor. It's basically a giant fat cell and squishy is exactly the way they feel on my dogs.

Hopefully he'll get a clean bill of health! The vet should be able to aspirate the lumps and know right away if it is a lipoma.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jake is his name


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Congrats and way to go getting an old gold!
> 
> I would hold off on the benadryl until you talk to a vet.
> When you say squishy lumps, my mind automatically goes to lipoma, which is a benign fatty tissue tumor. It's basically a giant fat cell and squishy is exactly the way they feel on my dogs.
> ...



will do on the benedryl until the vet gives him an okay to take it!

thanks guys


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Make sure you do the food switch gradually so that he doesn't get a GI upset!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Make sure you do the food switch gradually so that he doesn't get a GI upset!



yep we did that with mack, switched him slowly so we would have any issues!

always seems to work better that way


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Jake and pack! The senior goldens are so special, thank you for giving him a new lease on life. Usually if you can move the little lumps and bumps around they are just fatty lipomas but have the vet take a look and maybe aspirate anything out of the ordinary. He might be drinking more water just due to a little stress in his life right now, same with the licking. Did the rescue share why he was surrendered? I can't wait to see pictures and good luck and I wish you many happy years.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

KathyL said:


> Welcome Jake and pack! The senior goldens are so special, thank you for giving him a new lease on life. Usually if you can move the little lumps and bumps around they are just fatty lipomas but have the vet take a look and maybe aspirate anything out of the ordinary. He might be drinking more water just due to a little stress in his life right now, same with the licking. Did the rescue share why he was surrendered? I can't wait to see pictures and good luck and I wish you many happy years.



long story short

he was 8 i think and the husband and wife that had him divorced. The husband took him and then was moving out of state and couldn't keep him.

He went to a rescue in Oklahoma and was kenneled from august until october probably. Then a foster family fostered him from October until we got him on Saturday. They loved him and said he did great with them (older probably in 60's and did great with their female golden).

He sleeps inside and stays inside like our golden and has run of the house. He has taken to sleeping on Mack's dog bed, which is fine with us. Mack sleeps with us in the bed and I don't think it would be good for Jake's body to jump up and down on the bed (plus he doesn't act like he wants to).


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing, there is nothing quite like Old Gold! I am hoping those lump are just fatty tumors, and nothing to worry about. They are common on older goldens, mine began getting them at about 7, or 8 years old. I had them aspirated every 6 months to make sure they weren't developing into anything more serious. Sounds like both you and Jake hit the jackpot, finding each other. Enjoy your Old Gold, I certainly miss mine....


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for adopting. There is nothing better than knowing you have given a second chance to a deserving dog (or cat). All 4 of ours were adopted through various groups. Lily, our lastes, from Golden Retriever Rescue, is 4 years old and was used as a breeder dog. She is the gentlest of dogs. I hope thing work out well for your new one.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

jake has been eating his poop since we adopted him... why?!

he gets plenty of food, healthy treats etc

our other golden mack does not and doesn't want anything to do with him when he is doing it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My dachshund who was a stray also eats his poop. I always figured maybe he did it because he had to eat whatever he could find to survive. But, he still does it and no pills and powders have worked so far. 
The only thing I can recommend for you is to diligently pick up any dog poop as soon as it happens so he does not even have the chance to snack on it.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> My dachshund who was a stray also eats his poop. I always figured maybe he did it because he had to eat whatever he could find to survive. But, he still does it and no pills and powders have worked so far.
> The only thing I can recommend for you is to diligently pick up any dog poop as soon as it happens so he does not even have the chance to snack on it.


yeah i have been trying to do that. It sucks because its pretty dang cold here in Kansas right now lol.

my other golden as mentioned is like a person. He goes out does his business and comes right back in where its warm and the people are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did the GR Rescue you adopted Jake from give you any medical records?

I use to help the GR Rescue I adopted my girl through. When I got her, I was given a copy of all her records to give to my Vet Clinic. It included the initial Vet Exam records when she was taken into the Rescue. A very thorough exam was done at that time. 

It's a good idea you're taking him to your Vet to have him checked. As another member has already said, usually if the lumps/bumps move easily and are not hard, they are generally fatty tumors. Having them aspirated is a good idea IMO. Your Vet may want to remove them or leave them alone and just keep an eye on them to see if there's any changes in size or anything else. 

My adopted girl also eats her stool from time to time. I have added pineapple to her food- use the kind that does not contain sugar. It's suppose to make their stools taste bad. My girl doesn't always do this, I've had her 7 years now, she's 9, but she will every so often. 

We pick up the dog waste as soon as possible every day. 

Jake might stop doing this after he's settled in and has been with you for a while. It could be that he is a little stressed out and hasn't fully relaxed yet.

Are you giving Jake any fish oil tablets? Both of my Goldens get a daily fish oil tablet. My two have sensitive stomachs and are eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it also helps their skin and coats. I use to feed BB, but they were having problems with it, especially my boy when I adopted him. The PPP SSS was the only thing that worked for him. 
They've been eating it for about 2 years now and doing really well on it. It is Salmon, my guys don't do well on chicken, beef, or Turkey. I even tried Lamb and it didn't work either.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Did the GR Rescue you adopted Jake from give you any medical records?
> 
> I use to help the GR Rescue I adopted my girl through. When I got her, I was given a copy of all her records to give to my Vet Clinic. It included the initial Vet Exam records when she was taken into the Rescue. A very thorough exam was done at that time.
> 
> ...


they gave us the initial records when he was rescued and it lists when his rabies and other shots were done and such. Didn't mention anything bad. He is like any normal dog taking his heart worm medicine once a month.

He is going to the vet this weekend to get checked out and verify if anything is wrong with him.

Where is the pineapple without sugar? In a can?

Mack gets and has gotten fish oil for a while.

I believe Jake got it before and has been getting it from us and he eats it just fine with his dinner. 


Mack is eating Blue buffalo chicken and rice and seems to be good with it and has for a bit.

Jake is getting the switch to purina pro plan chicken and brown rice I believe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

MJ

Bless you for adopting Jake. I'll be watching for a pic of him. Let us know how his vet visit goes. Ken and I had a female golden we adopted and Smooch lived to 12 years old and had fatty tumors-lots of Goldens on here have had them. Have the vet take a good look at them and if they are suspicious they will take a needle biopsy!

As far as food goes, our two dogs, 5 year old Golden Ret. Tucker we adopted and Tonka a 4 year old male Samoyed, both eat Purina Pro Plan Savor Shredded Chicken - Adult- and do wonderfully on it.

As far as the poop goes, both of our dogs will do that if we don't pick it up daily.
I think I read that in the wild dogs do that that other predators don't know they are around.

Just found Jake's pictures!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/261602-adopted-another-golden-weekend.html


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

yep thats a picture of jake!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

Mj

If Carolina Mom doesn't answer you, click on this link
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/9066-carolina-mom.html
and click on tab that says Contact Info
and you can send her a private message (upper right hand corner of the screen)
click on link that says Private Messages. and message her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mjbaker84 said:


> they gave us the initial records when he was rescued and it lists when his rabies and other shots were done and such. Didn't mention anything bad. He is like any normal dog taking his heart worm medicine once a month.
> 
> He is going to the vet this weekend to get checked out and verify if anything is wrong with him.
> 
> ...


You can find canned or fresh pineapple at your Grocery store. Fresh will be in the Produce section and the canned will be in the Canned Fruit section depending on how the store you shop at is laid out. Look for cans that say NO SUGAR added. 

I only mentioned Salmon based food because some dogs do not do well on Chicken, my two have a sensitivity to Chicken. They do much better on Salmon.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can find canned or fresh pineapple at your Grocery store. Fresh will be in the Produce section and the canned will be in the Canned Fruit section depending on how the store you shop at is laid out. Look for cans that say NO SUGAR added.
> 
> I only mentioned Salmon based food because some dogs do not do well on Chicken, my two have a sensitivity to Chicken. They do much better on Salmon.


good call!

I will look for the pineapple this weekend after he goes to the vet.

we have been picking it up right after we notice him pooping lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

How is sweet Jake doing?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

he still goes out looking for poop to eat, but we have been picking it up whenever we see it. He only eats his or tries to eat his not Mack's.

He has been itching a lot lately and licking/biting his pads on the front. We have been giving him fish oil and he is going to the vet saturday for a normal introduction/checkup and we will have her look into it to see what might be causing his itching.

He has been doing pretty good so far. We leave for work before 8 come home for lunch and let them out and play and then get back around 5 and do the same and feed them. It has been way to cold to walk them, but if the wind slows down today they will get one!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My girl Marilyn was itching and licking/biting her paws until I switched her to grain free food. Just a suggestion.  My very first golden that I got in 1980 was named Jake.  Oh and my rescue, Helo, likes to eat poop occasionally but usually Marilyn's, not his own. He also eats a lot of grass. I sometimes wondered if it is because he wanted more to fill his belly. He is always hungry! Thankfully the poop eating has tapered down to very rarely! That is so disgusting!!!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep! It's nasty


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*



mjbaker84 said:


> he still goes out looking for poop to eat, but we have been picking it up whenever we see it. He only eats his or tries to eat his not Mack's.
> 
> He has been itching a lot lately and licking/biting his pads on the front. We have been giving him fish oil and he is going to the vet saturday for a normal introduction/checkup and we will have her look into it to see what might be causing his itching.
> 
> He has been doing pretty good so far. We leave for work before 8 come home for lunch and let them out and play and then get back around 5 and do the same and feed them. It has been way to cold to walk them, but if the wind slows down today they will get one!


My dogs will eat it, too, that's why we pick it up religiously. It is disgusting!
So glad Jake is loving his wonderful home!! It is way too cold here and too much snow to walk our dogs. I can't wait until Summer!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley was also a BIG poo eater, I had to be right there to pick it up because if I needed to take 5 steps to get to it, it was gone :doh: It was the most disgusting thing I've been through with any dog. I used the pineapple. I din't think it was going to work but it did. I think he ate it everyday for about 2 weeks and then one day he just stopped trying to get to the poo. He acted disgusted by it  
Hang in there, this too shall pass....hopefully  Good luck.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

haha! i hope it does, but as everybody has mentioned we pick it up right away now.

I took them both for a walk today and that was probably good to burn off some barking energy around the area


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your new addition. I love the oldies! Our last rescue doggie was a senior and we loved her to the moon and back. We only had her for a year but had we only had her a month, it would have been worth it. They are so special. 

Sounds like Jake is fitting in beautifully. Wishing you all many happy years together.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!
hoping the vet says its just allergies.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Great looking dogs. Glad you were kind enough to adopt them. The human always gets more than the dog does in these commitments.
BTW, Blue Buffalo has the Freedom line of foods that are grain free. If Jake continues to lick and nibble at his feet and legs, give it a try. Princess Daisy stopped that behaviour within days of switching to the Freedom Chicken.
Add some vitamin D and E and coconut oil and coconut flakes to their diet twice a week. Long term immune system boosters. 


Max


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

will do!

never knew about the coconut oil thing


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Coconut oil and components in the flakes (unsweetened) are like cocaine to cancer cells. Cancer cells will absorbe these medium chain oils until they burst. A raw chicken thigh as a treat once in a while also adds some amino acids unavailable in commercial foods. And the raw bones are not harmful.


Max


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

interesting!
I did not know this


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoping your vet visit goes well today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

Hope the vet visit goes well today!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Everything is good
Got some heartworm normal stuff and a city license


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What did the vet think about the licking?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

said it appears to be allergies and examined his bumps and said they are harmless fatty areas. Said to give him benadryl and they can do a more extensive allergy test if needed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for adopting a senior. They are usually over looked. As for the lumps, our 12 1/2--13 year old girl (adopted back in 2002 has several lumps like you described. Our vet has drawn "samples" several times and each time have shown to just be fatty tumors and he said he would do nothing unless he had to.

She has a hard time when put under so he doesn't like to do it. She did have a grade 2 mast cell tumor removed from her leg 5 years ago come May and she is on a regimen of Benadryl every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*



mjbaker84 said:


> said it appears to be allergies and examined his bumps and said they are harmless fatty areas. Said to give him benadryl and they can do a more extensive allergy test if needed.


So glad that Jake is alright!!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep he is good just relaxing inside


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*

ANYMORE pics of the boys??


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Will try and take one tomorrow when the snow is sticking
Supposed to be 6-10 inches here


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

he is still eating his poop even after the pineapple in the food for the last 4-6 days or so.

Still trying to figure out why he is doing that


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

any other ideas?

he is digging in the snow to find it and eat it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

MJ

The only thing I know that works is picking it up immediately. I think it can be a COMMON thing for a dog to do. Did you ask the vet for some pointers?
You can look into putting a muzzle on him, just when he goes out, so he won't eat it. I bought them once, but never used it.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tried the pineapple and it didn't work. Vet gave us some stuff to Put on his food called forbid I think? Supposed to make the poop taste bad after released from the dog. Not sure if it has worked or if it will


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

back again!
jake still eats his poop so we have been trying to pick it up right away.

He also poops usually 2-3 minutes into any walk for some reason. Doesn't matter if its mid walk, driveway,street,yard, etc

has anybody has this happen with their golden?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard someone at the dog park today say when they started adding wet food to their dog's dinner he stopped eating poop. Not sure if there's anything to it, but thought I'd post it anyway.

You rock for adopting a golden .. double rock for adopting a senior!!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is our second golden adoption. We adopted Mack 3 years ago and he is an awesome dog. Nearly perfect in every way! Jake is working on seeing Mack and following his steps. 
Jake is 9
Mack is 7


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's great! I'll bet they have a really good time together. Bros Forever!!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well.... About that.... They don't really play. I think Mack is jealous as he had his run of the family before jake


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Takes time, but works out 99% of the time. We're going through one of our dogs being jealous and grumbling after adopting a new boy 3 weeks ago, but it's getting better by the day. I bet they're playing tug-of-war within a couple months.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope so lol!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

mj, did your vet do a thyroid test on Jake? At his age, it's a distinct possibility that he is hypothyroid, a common and easily treatable issue in older goldens. It could very well be the explanation for the itching/biting at himself. If your vet says no, that couldn't be the answer because he doesn't show other symptoms (thin hair, ratty tail, overweight, yeasty ears), that's baloney. A dog can be hypothyroid and have only one symptom or sometimes no overt symptoms. It's always worth getting a full thyroid panel done on old gold. He's very cute, BTW! Congrats on your new addition, poop eater or not


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks
No the vet didn't do the test. I just asked her to give him a basic look over since he was up to date and had just seen the vet in Oklahoma


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

bumping this back up 

jake is still eating poop at any chance he can get. It is only his poop. He actually pooped and within 3 minutes ate the fresh poop. 
what is his deal?

we try and pick it up as soon as we can.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, we also have a poop eater. Though not a Golden, a Corgi, but a poop-eater none the less, and like yours only their own. We tried all the tricks of the trade, pineapple, adding stuff from the vet to their food. They don't work. The only method we have learned that works is to immediately pick it up. My friends Golden is also a poop eater but she does not discriminate with only her own, she'll also go after the other dogs as well. She has also come to the realization picking up is the only tried and true method. For my guy, I am standing right there waiting with the scooper to pick it up. Yes, it is disgusting. HA! Wish I could had the magic method to make them stop. Strangely enough, though our RB boy Logan never was a poop eater, he actually started to pick up the habit from the Corgi. Yuck!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My girl is a poop eater. She is 6 going on 7 this year and on and off has eaten her poop. She is an allergy dog with thyroid issues. She's on meds for both. I've had her on a raw diet now for almost 4 years. We have tried everything to stop her repulsive behavior. It is only fresh poop and she will try and get it from another dog if she see's them in the act of pooping.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My dachshund is a poop eater. The only thing that works for us is to pick up any poop immediately after he does it or after my puppy does it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My last golden was a poop eater. The only thing that worked was to literally follow both dogs around with a pooper scooper when they were outside. Luckily, you'll learn pretty quickly when your dogs are most likely to poop!

I have heard of people having luck adding pineapple to food. It didn't work for me though.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep did pineapple and nothing. Did stuff from vet and didn't work. 
He eats mulch at any chance he can also. We have replaced all mulch with rocks to stop him. He eats tennis ball fuzz too. He is like a compulsive eater.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Another trick that I never tried is to leave some poop out with cayanne pepper sprinkled on it. All other poop needs to be picked up right away, so the only poop for snacking is the spicy poop!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Will that cause them to get sick if they eat it?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well he ate our other dog Mack's poop at my sister in laws house. She has 2 dogs and they always play with each other. Mack goes and poops and not more than 5 minutes later jake eats it.

Then both her dogs start trying to hump him out of nowhere. A Great Pyrenees and a retriever chow mix.... Thoughts ??


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Think I read somewhere that giving them some spinach makes the poop unpalatable (as if it wasnt already, but one mans trash is another mans treasure)


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Jake is so lucky to have you! My 8.5 golden has ALWAYS drank a ton... has been tested for diabetes a bunch, but always came back fine. He is just a drinker and always has been. He also has always licked his paws and stuff. My golden does suffer from bad allergies. They can do a blood panel to see exactly what they are allergic too. My golden is allergic to people! Yup!! "Human Dander"! I have also heard of fatty lipomas and my dog has one on his belly. It's definitely good to get a good look-over by a vet, but I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, Ignutah, I loved your "one man's trash is another man's treasure". We have an occasional poop eater and that seems to be our go to excuse for his dignity when guests are around


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

He does it all the time. He actively looks for knots that have fallen out of the fence, old mulch, poop, grass etc to eat. He gets good food from us twice a day, treats are either blue buffalo brand or natural stuff like strawberries, carrots etc. he has allergies and gets Benadryl everyday and glucosamine.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Anybody have any new thoughts on this? He has resorted to eating fresh poop from my other golden. Literally Mack will poop and prob 1-2 mins later or less jake goes out and eats it or tries to. We try and pick it up every time but forget sometimes.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Some people have luck with adding pineapple to the diet. I guess it makes the poop taste bad 

That never worked for me. The other suggestion is to pick up all poop immediately except for 1 pile and add some cayanne pepper to that one.

Honestly, the only thing that ever worked for me was to just pick it up immediately (literally immediately!)


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Hope Jake and Mack are doing well!

We adopted our Maggie at age 10 -- LOVEEEEE those seniors! Like Jake, she would poop mid-walk or anywhere! It really surprised us as our first golden never did that. And, both of our goldens were poop eaters. Blech. We would literally stand there with the shovel nearby until she was finished and we'd scoop it up immediately. If we didn't, she would squat and IMMEDIATELY turn around and start snacking. It was absolutely disgusting. I am praying our new puppy will NOT be a poop eater! LOL!

Maggie had a lot of lumpy bumpies also. Sometimes they would burst open and thick white stuff would come out. It was gross but I think the lumps and bumps are simply part of having a senior. Our sweetie was surrendered when she was 8yo, lived with a new family for nine months and they couldn't deal with the lumps and bumps and occasional mess from them and turned her back in after having her for nine months.  As soon as I saw her face and heard that story, there was no way in heck anyone else was going to be her forever family but us! Praise God she lived until she was over 16.5 so we had almost seven years with her. 

I'm wishing you all the best. It's not always easy but it's always worth it.  Those precious seniors are extra special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MJbaker*



mjbaker84 said:


> Anybody have any new thoughts on this? He has resorted to eating fresh poop from my other golden. Literally Mack will poop and prob 1-2 mins later or less jake goes out and eats it or tries to. We try and pick it up every time but forget sometimes.


I have the same thing going on. I have to pick up the poop immediately after they go, or my Tucker or Tonka will eat it.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh yeah we have done pineapple already and stuff from the vet to put on his food and nothing has worked.!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ttttttttttttt


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

Hope are Jake and Mack doing?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

They are both alive and kicking! 
We pick poop up at every chance we can lol

Switched both their food to Fromm recently to see if that helps jake out nutrition wise.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

both are still going well, walking them everyday.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you going to make the trek to the SGRR picnic on the 21st? I adopted my girl back in 2009 and this is the first year I'm in the right part of the country at the right time and can make it.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

SheetsSM said:


> Are you going to make the trek to the SGRR picnic on the 21st? I adopted my girl back in 2009 and this is the first year I'm in the right part of the country at the right time and can make it.


sorry for the super late response... lol

no i live in kansas and usually attend the pals rescue one here in wichita, which is where our first adopted golden is from!


----------

